# R.S.P.C.A Poll



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

R.S.P.C.A
The main criticism is it can be judge and jury in cases it pursues and most members of the public find it impossible to defend themselves against this £100 million organisation.

What do you think?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

lol have you heard what they have done now...
you may have seen the VW advert with the singing jack russel.

Well they are sueing VW becasue they are claiming animal cruelty to make the dog act like it does in certain parts of the ad :crazy:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Philcw said:


> Well they are sueing VW becasue they are claiming animal cruelty to make the dog act like it does in certain parts of the ad :crazy:


You mean, the way the RSPCA have scared, cowering dogs in _their _ads? :lol2:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

neep_neep said:


> You mean, the way the RSPCA have scared, cowering dogs in _their _ads? :lol2:


Exactly :lol2:


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

Philcw said:


> lol have you heard what they have done now...
> you may have seen the VW advert with the singing jack russel.
> 
> Well they are sueing VW becasue they are claiming animal cruelty to make the dog act like it does in certain parts of the ad :crazy:


wtf : victory:


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

neep_neep said:


> You mean, the way the RSPCA have scared, cowering dogs in _their _ads? :lol2:


one rule for one one rule for another they make me sick :lol2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THis organisation drives me insane and i no longer have any confidence in them at all.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the people that work for the rescue centres and officers all try and do there bit and are there for the right reasons the love of the animals, but they are misguided and the organisation is a sham.


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Deja vu much? This nearly identical poll was posted less than a week ago :lol2:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/108179-rspca-do-believe.html


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

lol never saw that


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

neep_neep said:


> Deja vu much? This nearly identical poll was posted less than a week ago :lol2:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/108179-rspca-do-believe.html


LOL

I was just thinking that

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

if it is not too much bother...

perhaps people would like to vote on here also.. same poll, but this one, the editor has asked the RSPCA to come on and comment...

Petstreet - the place for pets to meet

needless to say, the lily livered wankers in head office are too busy counting the money in their bank account to have the time to reply... i'd like to think they are too busy saving animals. but lets face it. we all know the truth there!

(they do have a forum.. pet street that is... but its a bit... um.... ahh well you will see if you go look lol lol lol what can i say... _"ahhh bless 'em" _ i guess just about covers it..)

N


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Be polite Nerys, they are trying to be diplomatic


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i AM being polite..

i did not call them money grabbing, lying, cheating, mis guided, uneducated, total flip-wits did i! ???


N

(edit - ohhh did you mean pet street? or the RSPCA... lol)


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Aha!! I see you are referring to the RSPCA, l was refering to the Forum

[Yes Darling, that is who l meant]


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, no the forum is just a major pain in the ass to use, post on, host images on.. etc etc etc

i guess the people are well meaning enough, even if they do only really know what cats and dogs look like 

N

(besides.. you can talk about being polite... who has two infractions on there already?? huh?? huh??? not me hahahahaha )


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Yes, valid point l have tbh, membership of five days, and already two editors warnings about being discourteous.

The odd thing is this, l write no differently on there as l do here. But they are more 'sensitive'

R


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

*sensitive* eh...

so _thats_ what you call it these days...

*makes mental note*

so next time i have a row with a traffic warden.. i can say she is being too "sensitive" about where i have parked?

:lol2:

N


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

RSPCA will always get my vote and my money.: victory:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Personally they I think there is room for improvement but the officers on the ground on the whole do a great job. End of.:crazy:


----------



## eddiemunt (Mar 26, 2008)

*naive or blind?*



fazer600sy said:


> RSPCA will always get my vote and my money.: victory:


Well,

Perhaps you should pull your head out of the sand and have a look round. So the RSPCA will always get your support and can do no wrong. Do you get animals from them by any chance?

Eddie Munt.


----------



## eddiemunt (Mar 26, 2008)

*naive or blind?*

duplicate post


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

as i posted in the other thread i have no faith in the RSPCA as an organisation's and what has happened in the last week has made it clear that the RSPCA have the same amount of experience on Reptiles that i do on Spiders (i can write that on a postage stamp!) there will never get my support or money and i think anyone who thinks there doing a good job is just kidding themselves!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I have no confidence in their knowledge of reptiles whatsoever.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

eddiemunt said:


> Well,
> 
> Perhaps you should pull your head out of the sand and have a look round. So the RSPCA will always get your support and can do no wrong. Do you get animals from them by any chance?
> 
> Eddie Munt.


:lol2::crazy:
My head is not in the sand like yourself and I do not get any animals from them. 

What I will add is it has nothing to do with you who I support, give money too and why and when did I say they can do no wrong. :bash:


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had a very good friend who was very knowledgable on reptiles who had a reptile shop in sussex, all animals were well kept and he successfully bred hundreds of quality snakes including dozens and dozens of san fransisco garter snakes.

one day in the shop, he had person walk in and dump carboard boxes with a man saying take these on holiday will you and left. minutes later the rspca arrived. the boxes were full of dying cold bearded dragons, uromasytx and other reptiles. the rspca used the professional opinion of a local competitor reptile shop, and closed him down for the conditions the reptiles that werent his were in.

His healthy breeding stock of indigo snakes, and san frans died in the ineduequate RSPCA care.

I have no confidence in them, they openly want to put a stop to the keeping of exotic pets with very little knowledge on it:bash:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Philcw said:


> lol have you heard what they have done now...
> you may have seen the VW advert with the singing jack russel.
> 
> Well they are sueing VW becasue they are claiming animal cruelty to make the dog act like it does in certain parts of the ad :crazy:


If the RSPCA sucessfully sued VW, what is the outcome?

do VW have to pay a fine?

Who gets that money?


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

well the dog should as they did wrong against the dog....they did nothing to the rspca..if they get the money, i should be able to sue companies for doing wrong against other people

all my money goes to WSPA


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

when the rspca raided the private premises of a friend of mine(with 16 police men in tow!!!) they only seized the most valuable animals,tree pythons,gravid basins etc all of which were in perfect nick and so the seizure was not legal,when it came to court the judge/magistrate ruled that the seizure of these animals was in fact not legal and that they had to be returned. In the intervening months the people who had charge of the animals(used to offer a really crap reptile course)had managed to kill several animals,the rest were in poor condition,but of course no one at the rspca could be blamed as they had farmed the animals out.
Crap situation as unless your a millionaire you cant track down those responsible and take them on,too expensive. Just be aware that the rspca dont need much of an excuse to raid anyones premises(as long as the local police believe them)and once animals are taken who knows where they will end up??
On a lighter note the rspca came to my street one day to recapture a rogue chicken,no equipment of any kind and only one guy,i let him chase the chicken round and round for half an hour until the rspca man(but apparently not the chicken) was knackered and then popped out and caught the chicken for him in a net.
On a less light note we had a seal in our local estuary,happily munching salmon and seatrout as they do,in this case the rspca turned out with a large operation and TV cameras in tow and terrorised said seal all day until they caught him,was on TV that night and the next day the seal was in a bath at some seal rescue place. Rescued from what exactly???
Headlines: "seal behaves in manner expected of seals,rspca called in to stop this" seems a nice case of "ooooooooo we can get on telly with this,lets roll" to me.
Anyway i think they should be disbanded and shot myself(rspca not neccessarily seals)maybe we can keep a few of the more enlightened "officers" to found a new group doing what they are supposed to do,recue animals in distress,not as they do now"generate money and terrorise law abiding people.
just a thought 
regards gaz


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

It is a multi millon pound business and it is protecting it investment by merchandising and telling people how great they are . 
If half starve your dog to death and beat it every day or have a house full of neglected cats nothing will happen to you .
If you own an exotic animal of any kind and some one reports you , they will take your animal away and neglect it and kill it for you.
The field agents have no clue and are not even willing to pick up a book to see what conditions an animal needs . They are happy to take a person who has reported you as gosspel . 
I would not give a penny .


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

yeah they are very piccy on the animals they save. 
At the top of my road, a garage roof section was chicken wired in to stop pigeons getting in, however they were getting in but couldnt get out.

there were about 16 dead reotting corpses hanging through the chicken wire, and a good 30 half alive starving dehydrated pigeons, nesting and more getting in daily...rang the RSPCA who said they wouldnt help as it was only pigeons.....why should one animals life be less valuable than anothers?

they also never do a thing about the horses you see round here tethered on roundabouts in the scorching sun with no water...all tehy want is publicity


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

couldnt be arsed to read through the whole thread

i had a run in the other year with someone i know who was being VERY cruel to his animals

he had about 10 rats, a ferrit, 2 cats and several snakes, all kept in unbelievable bad conditions so i reported him and the inspectors did *absolutely noting*

just a little insite, not going into too many details

rats had mites, very severe to the point where most fur was gone, no ears left, more sores on their bodys then skin, kept in small hamster cages, no water, no food, 6 in one cage 4 in other.

Snakes - no heating equipment, in very small tanks, what i class as carry tanks, no hides, no substrate or kitchen roll, just a snake in a little plastic tank.

Cat shit everywhere, ferrit shit about 4 inches thick in her cage. 

now thats a slight insite, very very very bad conditions


----------



## boomslang40 (Nov 4, 2006)

i also, had a load of corn snakes come from the RSPCA once, 4 corn snakes in a carry tub together....it was one corn snake, one patternless pine snake, a bull snake and a columbian rainbow boa, all about 24 inches long:bash:


----------

